
Why do dieters succeed or fail? The answers have little to do with food - nikolasavic
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2018/3/13/17054146/diet-isnt-working-why
======
justherefortart
It seems to be will-power and a true desire to lose and keep off weight.
Lifestyle is your own choice. I've worked across a broad range of industries
in my working life.

Manual labor and being young was by far the easiest to stay thin. Age and a
happily married software engineer doing side startups doesn't contribute to
being thin.

The solution that has worked for me has been to make meal plans with my wife
every Friday night. We shop Saturday morning (pre crowded) and we cook from
home and take lunches while working in 10k steps and physical exercise with
free weights (I also do stairs every hour at my regular job).

When I stick to my goals, weight comes off, muscle goes on. When I don't,
weight gains are fast and the negative consequences are more irritating as I
age.

tl;dr; Will power and a real desire to be healthy is what it takes.

~~~
DoreenMichele
_It seems to be will-power and a true desire to lose and keep off weight._

For some people, this is simply not true. I don't think the problem space is
as solved as a lot of people seem to imagine.

